# London to Dubai - Living, Social, Friends! :)



## london.relocator (Sep 26, 2012)

HI All - 24 Yr old male about accept a job in Dubai and was looking to make some 'virtual' friends prior to my arrival, in the hope of getting some advice. 

Basically I have read every site there is to date and still feel like I know nothing! 

First Q: best place to live? Looking for a lively spot where I can make new friends but also commute with ease. 

Look forward to hearing from you, beers on me for the most helpful 

Steve


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The commute will depend where you work. Some idea of your budget will help too. Based on what you've said so far, Marina or Downtown are possibles.


----------



## london.relocator (Sep 26, 2012)

*Knowledge Village*

Hi mate, thanks for coming back to me.

I will be working in Knowledge Village and budget of around 60-70 AED a year. Is that too low? 

Potentially looking at getting a car so not sure if parking will be an issue.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

london.relocator said:


> Hi mate, thanks for coming back to me.
> 
> I will be working in Knowledge Village and budget of around 60-70 AED a year. Is that too low?
> 
> Potentially looking at getting a car so not sure if parking will be an issue.


I'd take a look at the Marina then. Knowledge Village is close by, so easy commute. Have a look on Dubizzle to get an idea of what you can get for your budget. JLT is across Sheikh Zayed Road (SZR) from the Marina. You'd get more for your money there, though not quite as convenient for work. There are the footbridges at the Metro stations to walk across to the marina, depending on how hot it is!

For parking, you can usually get a space with the apartment. Just check that it is included before signing the contract. Have a good look through the Guide to renting an apartment at the top of the forum page. Lots of useful info and things to look out for.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

hey are you irish? i just moved here 3 weeks ago 
JLT is a fab place to live so maybe think here or the Marina...


----------



## london.relocator (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice - do many expats flat share and is there a forum for those looking to relocate/share? The idea of living in a studio for a year is not the most appealing! 
Any other hints and tips in advance would be much appreciated.


----------



## london.relocator (Sep 26, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> hey are you irish? i just moved here 3 weeks ago
> JLT is a fab place to live so maybe think here or the Marina...


Hey, yeah Irish! Moved to London 2 years back and now relocating to Dubai. How are you finding it? 
Any hints or tips you have on relocating would be much appreciated.


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi mate - I just moved out here under a year ago myself so been through all this stuff. I know a few people doing flat share, you can find those on dubizzle aswell. I'd just say to give yourself a week or so to look around and find one you like cause it can take some time. 60-70 would get you into something decent in jlt even if on your own, you get a bit more for your money over there than the marina. Plus they are digging up half the roads at the marina just now so it's a pain to get around over here. whatever you end up doing you'll love it mate, great place to be and expats all over the place so no bother to meet people.


----------

